# Please rate my website



## tom.ganc

Hi there
I finished building my first website. Together with my wife we want to run home studio.
This is first version of website and I would like some opinions.
Thanks

A&T Gancarz PHOTOGRAPHY
Tom


----------



## roentarre

I think your website is simply superb in deed!

Good design and layout with excellent work


----------



## Andrew Sun

The main photo on the homepage looks out of place. Maybe try blend it into the content color or try another alternative. The background design elements should be kept to a minimum.

You should search some photography websites out there or simply search big brand company websites and see why their design is innovative compared to others, you can learn a lot by observing that. Also, I'm not sure why you have 2 home buttons?...

The navigation is easy, no mistake with that - although the whole feel could definitely be improved. Since my resolution is big, I can see a lot of empty white space at the bottom which is not good. However, all things said so far, your site is much better than your average first designed websites. These are honest critiques =)


----------



## twozero

I have to agree with Andrew Sun, the background is very busy.

In addition, you should try to keep the galleries within the normal page (instead of opening a new browser window). Your width is plenty wide to incorporate them together. With Simple Viewer being so customizable, you could even have the thumbnails on top or bottom.

Otherwise, it looks good. You can't go wrong with simplicity.


----------



## tom.ganc

Thanks for all replys.
I'll try to make some changes to the picture on main page to match background colour.
I'm not sure about galleries but I have some ideas anyway.
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## Didereaux

Website is excellent.  But your wedding section should more appropriately be called the Funeral Parlor.  My gawd you have to search through dozens of pictures to find a smile!


----------



## waday




----------



## AceCo55

You have a lot of information text - which is great for potential clients, however
sometimes it is placed in big, wide blocks of text.
I think if you could make it narrower and break it up visually (with spacing, bullet points etc), it might be easier to read. I found I was getting lost in trying to keep my place.
Pretty darn nice - oozes professional and confidence/skill


----------



## waday

Go back to sleep thread...


----------



## AceCo55

waday said:


> Go back to sleep thread...



Damn ... I hate it when I don't check the date and get sucked in! 
Crawling back under rock now ...


----------



## waday

AceCo55 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to sleep thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I hate it when I don't check the date and get sucked in!
> Crawling back under rock now ...
Click to expand...

Happens to all of us!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## desertrattm2r12

Nice. Personally I would be happier if the type in the text was a little darker. Some of us folks don't see that well anymore.


----------



## KmH

tom.ganc was last seen:
Jan 21, 2013


----------

